# A Nurgle Chariot (pics)



## PaleKing (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought I'd post a few pics of a Nurgle Chariot that I've been working on that was to be fielded in a Hordes of Chaos list. Since the splitting up of Daemons, Beasts and Mortals I've had to go back to the drawing board but I did persevere with this chariot in the intention of finishing the mortal part of the army once the book is released in Nov.

The beast model started out as a Krootox rider from 40K. I added a tail from a Dragon Ogre and after much deliberation went for Gobbla for the face (Gobbla is Skarsniks huge Squig). I reposed the legs to get it moving forward and to be honest after all that I was cursing metal models. The carapace is from some big nid and was a nice soft bit of plastic to work with after all that metal...


















Anyway - The chariot started off as the basic Chaos Chariot. I used two Beastman chariot hafts and modelled a few zombie heads writhing in the chariot sides. The front of the chariot incorporated a Great Unclean One face.










The chariot was hooked up to the beast with brass chain and some hooks made from brass rod and some chain reins were added so that the driver could be posed to be steering the beast. By now I had decided that the claws I'd given the beast were no good so I replaced them with a large claw from the possessed sprue and a tentacle.










Painting was fairly simple in that it was the usual Nurgly-type colours. I'll be mounting a sorcerer on board so I left space for him at the rear.






































For the Sorcerer who would be mounted up in the chariot I used this old Nurgle Warrior model:










I removed his weapon and right arm and replaced it all with a sculpt of a cloak while giving him a staff to wave around:

















Cheers for any comment and critisism. Any help is always appreciated.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I dont play fantasy but that chariot looks right on spot. I might have added some goop on the chains, or a more rusted look but i think its a great look without going tooooo nurgly. A bit away from the norm of just loading up on pustules, tentacles and guts.


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

The chariot is ace and sweet and I love the the skulls


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looks amazing. lol the beast resemble a frog:laugh:


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work! The only thing that could make it wierder would be a forked tongue.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

great painting on the beast - i love the fading you did on the hands/arms. liking the chains as well, nicely modeled.


----------



## Abthrillon (Mar 22, 2008)

sweet conversion, I like the classic look the chariot has.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Great conversion, if you hadn't said it was a conversion I would have thought it was a plastic kit. Very nice! Any more pics of your army hanging around?


----------



## PaleKing (Jul 31, 2008)

Jacobite said:


> Any more pics of your army hanging around?


I've recently finished a Lord on Dragon for the same army, I'll put some snaps of that up when I get the chance.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

i really like it but my only critisism is the riders skin he should be quite pale and deathly looking with a few wounds or nurgle marks on him which you can do with a small hobby drill other than that its excellent.


----------



## Griddon (Apr 29, 2008)

Very nice indeed. But.. as said. Get some gloopsy snotty stuff on the chains.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice work, very cool looking.


----------



## angel of death (Apr 27, 2008)

this is very good


----------

